# Impact wrench



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

JetBlack330i said:


> How about saving even the breaker bar and just break it with the torque wrench? :dunno:


Maybe it's just me, but I wouldn't do that with my torque wrench.

Alex


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

TeamM3 said:


> you and me both, you can get a killer 1/2" breaker bar for a song and you have to hand cinch them with a torque wrench anyways :dunno:


Torque sticks?

Alex


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

JetBlack330i said:


> How about saving even the breaker bar and just break it with the torque wrench? :dunno:


technically you're not suppose to because it will throw the TW out of calibration, you're only suppose to tighten with a TW

supposedly :eeps:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> technically you're not suppose to because it will throw the TW out of calibration, you're only suppose to tighten with a TW
> 
> supposedly :eeps:


I caught someone loosening fasteners with my torque wrench. I almost beat them over the head with it.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> Torque sticks?
> 
> Alex


But you gotta know how to use them properly otherwise you defeat their purpose.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

SergioK said:


> But you gotta know how to use them properly otherwise you defeat their purpose.


that has to be the world's most over-abused tool, I refuse to let them touch my wheel bolts with those things :tsk:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

TeamM3 said:


> that has to be the world's most over-abused tool, I refuse to let them touch my wheel bolts with those things :tsk:


I agree the TW is the most accurate and I'd use it at the end. I mentioned torque sticks because I thought they'd be an easy way to make sure you didn't overtorque with an impact wrench.

How do they get over-abused?

Alex


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Once the lug bolt gets impacted in, you hold the trigger no longer than half a second and the torque stick will limit the torque. Longer than that and the torque stick is useless.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> you and me both, you can get a killer 1/2" breaker bar for a song and you have to hand cinch them with a torque wrench anyways :dunno:


 It's soooooooo much easier to break them with an impact wrench and then just zap them off instead of breaking, jacking and then zapping. My laziness is like water...it always finds the holes. I don't know why, but I really, really, really hate changing wheels on my car before and after an event. It might have something to do with always feeling rushed. Most of last year, I also got interrupted about 20 times during each wheel change by people asking about the car. :dunno:

This year, though, I just got a codriver who offered to do all of the wheel swapping. Better than any wrench that I could buy.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> This year, though, I just got a codriver who offered to do all of the wheel swapping. Better than any wrench that I could buy.


So that's what this challenge is really about... Not whether a track guy is better than an auto-x guy or vice-versa, but whether Stuka can change wheels faster than Clyde :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TRWham (Aug 21, 2004)

TeamM3 said:


> you and me both, you can get a killer 1/2" breaker bar for a song and you have to hand cinch them with a torque wrench anyways :dunno:


But buy an impact socket for your wheels even when using hand tools. I spent a small fortune on sockets before I figured this out.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

TRWham said:


> But buy an impact socket for your wheels even when using hand tools. I spent a small fortune on sockets before I figured this out.


yes, I typically do the same, but busted my 17mm wheel bolt impact socket at an early event (long story) this past year and have yet to get around to replacing it


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

operknockity said:


> So that's what this challenge is really about... Not whether a track guy is better than an auto-x guy or vice-versa, but whether Stuka can change wheels faster than Clyde :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


What?!?! Stuka just recently learned how to torque his nuts! :rofl:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

operknockity said:


> So that's what this challenge is really about... Not whether a track guy is better than an auto-x guy or vice-versa, but whether Stuka can change wheels faster than Clyde :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


 Stuka and I are running in STX, which is a street tire class. AFAIK, we'll be running on the tires he drives down there with. We'll only have to take a wheel off if they require it in impound.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

That electric is nice but in my tech. days I wouldn't dream of using one on wheels(nor would shop manager/owners allow it).One of these(especially with coated sockets) is bloody fast and easy,then finish with a torque wrench--Voila!


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

operknockity said:


> So that's what this challenge is really about... Not whether a track guy is better than an auto-x guy or vice-versa, but whether Stuka can change wheels faster than Clyde :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


 :lmao: Stuka doesn't get his hands dirty changing wheels! :lmao:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

My way:

Wife breaks the lugs loose with a Gorilla bar from Tire Rack while I start jacking. I run them off/on with a Makita 3/8" impact gun that full on gets them about 1/8 - 1/4 turn from proper torque.

Lower the car and then go around and torque them all with a torque wrench. No fuss, no bother, no likelihood of screwing up and over torquing.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Now in my possession (another Amazon deal)









I would have liked the Milwaukee (they make a better gearbox) but this one was more my price range. Have the torque sticks to get me the first 75% and a TW to finish em off.

I've actually had the impact socket set for a while now. Got it on deeeeep discount from our local Ace Hardware before they closed up shop.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

nice


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

I have the Hitachi 14.4V. Very light and torques almost to the right value.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Elwood said:


> Now in my possession (another Amazon deal)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious, does that gun have a variable speed trigger? I looked at the larger/more powerful model and was suprised to find that it didn't. :dunno:


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

bren said:


> Just curious, does that gun have a variable speed trigger? I looked at the larger/more powerful model and was suprised to find that it didn't. :dunno:


 yup


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Elwood said:


> Now in my possession (another Amazon deal)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Prolly a bit late to ask since I just ordered one of these (DW057K-2) this morning (Amazon still has the $25 discount for tool orders over $199), but...

Now that you've had it for a month or so, how do you like it? How long do the batteries last on a full charge? Have you had any problems with it? Is it powerfull enough to break the lug bolts loose when they've been properly torqued down? Or would you have been happier with the next model up which goes to 300 ft/lbs instead of 138? Etc., etc. etc.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

operknockity said:


> Prolly a bit late to ask since I just ordered one of these (DW057K-2) this morning (Amazon still has the $25 discount for tool orders over $199), but...
> 
> Now that you've had it for a month or so, how do you like it? How long do the batteries last on a full charge? Have you had any problems with it? Is it powerfull enough to break the lug bolts loose when they've been properly torqued down? Or would you have been happier with the next model up which goes to 300 ft/lbs instead of 138? Etc., etc. etc.


 I'm very happy with it. :thumbup: Did about 3(?) tire swaps and it was still going strong. I ended up charging it for an autox (that never happend  ) so I haven't killed a battery yet.

During the break-in period of the brushes it seemed a bit weak, but once they wore in, it gained strength. Power is good if the nuts are properly tightened. Too much more then that, and you'll need a breaker bar etc.

Just swapped out my winters today, and I still find it hard to believe it only took me around 10 minutes! Highly recommend the torque stick so you can also use the gun to install. 60 ft-lb stick is a nice 1st step before finishing with the TW.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Elwood said:


> During the break-in period of the brushes it seemed a bit weak, but once they wore in, it gained strength.


 How long does it take to break in? (Better not be 1200 miles :rofl: )



Elwood said:


> Power is good if the nuts are properly tightened. Too much more then that, and you'll need a breaker bar etc.


 No problemo.... Already have a breaker bar or two.



Elwood said:


> Highly recommend the torque stick so you can also use the gun to install. 60 ft-lb stick is a nice 1st step before finishing with the TW.


 I've got an 80 ft/lb (yellow) torque stick. Prolly should have picked up a full set, but I might get the next one down from the 80 (is that the 60?).


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

operknockity said:


> How long does it take to break in? (Better not be 1200 miles :rofl: )
> 
> No problemo.... Already have a breaker bar or two.
> 
> I've got an 80 ft/lb (yellow) torque stick. Prolly should have picked up a full set, but I might get the next one down from the 80 (is that the 60?).


 Doesn't take long to break in, maybe 2 sets worth. Untill it does, it'll sound like it's not going to get the lug off, but it will. And it'll recover instantly. Once broken in, it'll just go without a fuss.

Mcmaster part# 4491A21 it's yellow also =/ and it's 65 ft-lbs

It's ~75% of full spec so it's perfect.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Elwood said:


> Mcmaster part# 4491A21 it's yellow also =/ and it's 65 ft-lbs
> 
> It's ~75% of full spec so it's perfect.


 I got mine from TorqueStick.com. Their next one down is 75 ft/lb (black) and next down from that is 65 ft-lb (green). I like the color coding of the sticks, though the torque stick colors do not match the color coding of my lug bolt socket set (from Harbor Freight, similar to the color coded set that Griots sells but not as expensive) where the 17mm socket is blue.


----------



## BMWRacerITS (Mar 17, 2004)

Elwood said:


> Highly recommend the torque stick so you can also use the gun to install. 60 ft-lb stick is a nice 1st step before finishing with the TW.


If you just let off the trigger a half second or so after the hammer gets going, you shouldn't need to even bother with the torque stick...one less thing to carry. Even our big Snap-On won't overtorque as long as you don't stay on the trigger and let it hammer away for 3-4 seconds.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

BMWRacerITS said:


> If you just let off the trigger a half second or so after the hammer gets going, you shouldn't need to even bother with the torque stick...


 Exactly! That's what I do with my Craftsman impact wrench and then proceed to properly torque the bolts to spec with my TW.


----------

